# bump on my german blue rams head



## jamntoast (Apr 16, 2012)

i'll try to get another picture later, from the front this time.


----------



## jamntoast (Apr 16, 2012)

Here is another pic. Also not great. But it shows the bump I'm talking about. It looks like there could be more starting around the sides of its "nose" and on the inner edge of its eyes. 









Could this be the start to hole in the head? I do my regular water changes although I haven't tested the water in a bit?


----------



## CrypticLifeStyle (Jan 16, 2013)

It could be hith, hard to say, but being as its still a mystery, your water could be fine. If you run carbon, you should remove it, and see if it gets better.


----------



## bbroush (Sep 13, 2012)

What happened with your GBR? Mine has developed the same bump!


----------



## jamntoast (Apr 16, 2012)

i isolated him and tried to make more frequent water changes but he died. i think it was too little too late. i didn't treat him with anything because i wasn't totally sure what it was, i'm still not sure exactly what it was. it was like he couldn't see after a bit and then he couldnt eat. i was sad to see him go. i hope yours turns out better.


----------



## Nightspell (May 22, 2013)

I can't see the pics from work, but my ram suffered a similar affliction. Small white bump right on top of head. Kept getting bigger until eventually... it popped.

OR, perhaps the shrimp removed it for him. Either way, he didn't survive the ailment and I found him with a hole where the bump used to be. Reminded me of Alien.

Really liked that ram...


----------



## bbroush (Sep 13, 2012)

So is this HITH then?


----------



## Oceangirl (Feb 5, 2013)

Might have been a fight mark. I am surprised that the clean water didn't do it.


----------



## jamntoast (Apr 16, 2012)

i feel like it might have been hexamita in mine, kind of scary. i definately tore down that tank after as a precaution. hopefully i got rid of anything that might have been in the water. might have been an over reaction but whatever.


----------



## Guest (Dec 4, 2013)

*similar white bump on my GBR*

jeez, i have a male ram with the same development!...its weird, googling this, i am finding quite a number of GBR's with the same problem, but no one seems to know what it is, or how to treat it. I love my little ram, i wish i knew what to do, so he does no suffer the same fate as others. Additional info: he is still active, and swimming, but he seems to be "resting" more, and his pop is white/clear and stringy. His "bump" has been getting slowly bigger for 3 weeks...any new thoughts, anyone? thx.


----------

